# OYTSERS ON THE HALF SHELL!!!!



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

I AM IN DIRE NEED FOR AN OYSTER ON THE HALF SHELL RECIPE. I LOVE THE OYSTERS BATON ROUGE AT PAPPADEAUX AND THE OYSTERS LANDRY AT LANDRYS SEAFOOD. PRETTY MUCH JUST LOVE BAKED OR GRILLED OYSTERS ON THE HALF SHELL. OH AND I LOVE CHEESE. SO WHAT YOU GOT???? ANY RECIPES WOULD BE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED!!:help:


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*YUM!!!!!*

OK take a round pizza pan and line it with aluminum foil and fold up the sides to make an edge so your juice won't run out! Fill the bottom of the aluminum foil with your oysters. Then sprinkle with a little Tony Chacheres. Dice up about 3 or 4 fresh jalapenos and sprinkle over oysters you may want more or less but this is how many I usually use! Then take some real bacon bit pieces and sprinkle over the top and then top with shredded cheese. Place on the pit uncovered for about 10 - 15 minutes pull off and serve with some spicy crackers! YUM!!!!!!:cheers:

My family is usually eating them out of the container raw before I can get them on the pit!:biggrin:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Dolphingirl said:


> OK take a round pizza pan and line it with aluminum foil and fold up the sides to make an edge so your juice won't run out! Fill the bottom of the aluminum foil with your oysters. Then sprinkle with a little Tony Chacheres. Dice up about 3 or 4 fresh jalapenos and sprinkle over oysters you may want more or less but this is how many I usually use! Then take some real bacon bit pieces and sprinkle over the top and then top with shredded cheese. Place on the pit uncovered for about 10 - 15 minutes pull off and serve with some spicy crackers! YUM!!!!!!:cheers:
> 
> My family is usually eating them out of the container raw before I can get them on the pit!:biggrin:


same thing but with butter and parmesan cheese


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

have you ever at oysters floyd at floyds in webster or pearland, oh my, they are so awesome
I would kill for that recipe


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> have you ever at oysters floyd at floyds in webster or pearland, oh my, they are so awesome
> I would kill for that recipe


 Agreed


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*oysters floyd*

yeah they are good! would also love the recipe!


----------

